# future cavs line-up



## Cavsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

the cavs will be the team of the future if they keep andre and resign ricky davis
my magic 8 ball told me the cavs will get lebron james so here is the cavs future line-up
PG-Andre Miller-Next Jason Kidd
SG-Dajuan Wagner-Future A.I.
SF-Lebron James-Combo of Jordan, Odom, & Johnson
PF-Travis Outlaw-Next DMiles
C-Desagana Diop-Somewhere between shaq and the kandiman
This is the team of the future. man is it great to be a cavs fan!


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

whos travis outlaw


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man you are the oly one posting anything not to many cav fans,i admire your hype but reality not a great team they arent going to keep miller and sign him to max b/c they wanna keep r davis and he will want $ and diop hasnt even proven a thing for you to be excited abt him, kid barely played and ljames is what everyone wants whos to say cavs get him,mainly wishful thinking


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

1.Miller is not Jaosn Kidd by a long shot! And he will be traded for sure!
2.Dajuan will not be Allen Iverson! The guy barely led his team in scoring and his team was Memphis! HaHa!
3.Everybody wants LeBron and the Cavs will not get him! Especially after the illegal workouts! They would have to trade like Wagner, Diop, and 8 other scrubs that you call players!
4.Okay, Travis Outlaw has commited to Mississippi State, so the only year that you could get him would be in the 2003, 04, 05, or 06 drafts. With LeBron supposidly on your team how are you going to get a top 6 pick to get Travis? By The Way Outlaw is a SF!
5.Diop, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Okay the guy is overweight and slow! How can you make him an All-Star just because he was the eighth pick in a crummy draft and had a crummy rookie season. The guy will always be a back-up. Maybe on your team he will start, but he will not be any good!
6.You could do that with any team - Memphis Grizzlies -
PG-Jason Williams - Future AI!
SG-Dickerson/ James White - Future Hall Of Famers!
SF-LeBron James/Battier - Enough Said!
PF-Gasol/Swift/Gooden - Also Enough Said!
C-Wright - Between Shaq and Kandi! Huge Upside!

My point is you are either one-track-minded or meant for this to be funny!


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> 1.Miller is not Jaosn Kidd by a long shot! And he will be traded for sure!
> 2.Dajuan will not be Allen Iverson! The guy barely led his team in scoring and his team was Memphis! HaHa!
> 3.Everybody wants LeBron and the Cavs will not get him! Especially after the illegal workouts! They would have to trade like Wagner, Diop, and 8 other scrubs that you call players!
> ...



OK, we'll start from the top

1. Of course Miller's not Kidd reasons being:
1. He has yet to hit his wife
2. Miller last year: 16.5 ppg/10.9 apg
3. Kidd last year: 14.7 ppg/10.0 apg
4. Kidd in his 3rd season: 11.6 ppg/9.0 apg
So now we can all agree Andre Miller is not the next Jason Kidd, he's better (and a better person).

2. Altough I can't neccesarily prove you wrong I do believe Dajuan is the next AI -- except he's stronger. We'll jus have to wait and see.

3. If you take a look the Cavs line-up you may come across the fact that they suck, and have ever since they lost the oiginal franchise (#25 Marc Price). So the Cavs don't need to trade anything or anyone to get LeBron, they just have to continue to suck and let the lotto and LeBron come to them.

4. No real arguement. Except Outlaw could always come out whenever he wants. DeShawn Stevenson committed to Kansas and then entered the draft, I believe Eddy Curry committed to DePaul before leaving to the NBA.

5. Diop has lost weight and as of last year was faster then Chicago's Curry. He could be an All-Star in the East. 


So thank you for your well thought out, educated post! :grinning:


----------

